# Doughnut Day



## four20 (Mar 3, 2017)

Well we keep approximately 20 lb of flour at all times and most people ask why when we check out in the grocery line. Bread is baked fresh in our home at least 2 days a week. My son has to have doughnuts. so we have been teaching him.













IMG_2801.JPG



__ four20
__ Mar 3, 2017






He works good as a glazer













IMG_2802.JPG



__ four20
__ Mar 3, 2017






I gotta have boston cream, but we made 3 dozen which everyone in the neighbourhood that watches my wifes face book placed orders. From lemon cream filled to raspberry jelly. She now will post a hot and ready on her feed and well the orders start coming in. Its well worth the work to learn how to make breads. Especially if you are a 12 year old that loves doughnuts.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2017)

Looks delicious!

Al


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 4, 2017)

Looks good! [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2017)

My favorite....  Too bad you are so far away.....     They look delish !!!


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice looking Doughnuts,any chance of posting the recipe

Richie


----------

